# Need Modules



## bowsmithe (Oct 28, 2009)

We had a customer bring in a bow for a draw length change and so far we have had No luck finding much info on the bow, much less the modules needed to do the adjustment. The bow has "Horizon" on both limbs. No other ID is on the bow. Bow is about 40 A to A, and has a hvy machined riser with a bolt on shelf plate. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks, The Bowsmithe, Inc.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Pics would be helpful. Thanks


----------

